# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2014



## Topic (5. September 2014)

so...dann werd ich mal den neuen Thread eröffnen ^^
natürlich gleich mit Fisch ^^

habe es heute mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft....
nachdem mein spot heute besetzt war...dachte ich (was ich ja sowieso vor hatte) versuchst mal nen anderen spot....

am wasser angekommen dauerte es keine 5 würfe und die erste silberlatte hing...so um die 50 cm...und was dann kam war einfach der pure wahnsinn...fast jeder wurf nen kontakt und das um diese jahreszeit...und die größe war wirklich sehr gut..ich fing 6 stück dieser mini marline..

so jetz aber mal der reihe nach...nachdem ich schon 2 große hornis gefangen hatte, kam die erste mefo...
zwar in mini ausführung aber mefo ^^





wenige würfe später die nächste mefo...bisschen größer war die gute aber immernoch untermaß und stark braun gefärbt...sie sagte kurz hallo und schüttelte den blinker im sprung los...

danach folgen noch paar bisse von hornis..sowie einige aussteiger und nachläufer....

als es schon recht dunkel war begang die aktion..die hornis fingen an zu jagen...es schraubten sich mehrmals hornis dieser größe aus dem wasser...ein sehr geiler anblick....





um 21,30 uhr entschloss ich mich aufzuhören...auch wenn die hornis immernoch gebissen haben....naja morgen ruft die arbeit...aber morgen nachmittag gehts wieder los...:vik:


----------



## dirk.steffen (5. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2014*

Ist ja irgendwie verrückt dieses Jahr.

Grats zu den schönen Fängen und wie immer |good:


----------



## Topic (5. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2014*

danke ^^


----------



## Dorschfluesterer (30. September 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2014*

Dann zu Abschluß des Monats noch ein kurzer Bericht von mir:

Mein Bruder hatte mir zum 40igsten Geburtstag einen 3-Tages-Trip geschenkt.#6 Donnerstag erst auf Zander an der Elbe, dann weiter an die Küste. Abends noch kurz einen Strand am Festland gefischt, ( nach 10 Min. abgebrochen, da durch den starken Westwind jede Menge Kraut im Wasser war ) dann rüber nach Fehmarn und Unterkunft bezogen. 
Freitag morgen dann an die Ostseite, da der Wind weiter anhielt. Allerdings war es hier unter der Steilküste sehr ruhig und das Wasser glasklar. Mein Bruder wie gewohnt mit Fliege, ich mit Blech. Konnte einen Anfasser und mein Bruder einen Nachläufer verzeichnen, mehr war nicht. Eine schöne Trutte zeigte sich dann gegen Mittag doch noch, als sie genau zwischen uns aus dem Wasser sprang.|rolleyes 
Am Spätnachmittag dann einen Strand weiter nördlich angefahren. Hier waren die Bedingungen schon besser, schöner Seitenwind und bewegtes, leicht angetrübtes Wasser. In der Zeit von 17,00 - 19,30 Uhr konnte ich 5 Fische ans Band bekommen und hatte noch einige Anfasser. Alle nur auf Blech, obwohl in Wurfweite der Fliege. Aber weder mein Bruder noch ein weiterer Fliegenfischer hatten Kontakt.|kopfkrat 
Im Anhang noch ein Bild der 47er, die jetzt eine Verabredung mit meinem Räucherofen hat|supergri


----------



## Stichling63 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2014*

Fehmarn am 28.09

Wir haben von 12 bis ca. 14.30 in Putgarden- links der Mole-Richtung grüner Brink- gefischt -nix. Xfischbonex mit Sohnemann ist zu uns gestossen, wir haben uns klasse unterhalten und bisserl gesabbelt. 

Wir sind dann nach Altenteil gewechselt. In zwei Std. hatte ich drei Mefos von 30 bis 40 cm, alle aus der Hand gerutscht. Alle auf Snaps und auf volle Wurfdistanz gebissen. Anscheinend war da ne ganze Schule dieser Grösse. Um nicht noch mehr Fische zu verangeln, sind wir nach Westermarkelsdorf gewechselt, da gabs nix mehr .


----------

